# Help with the C-47 door frame dimensions



## Marco Rios (Feb 8, 2017)

Tracker said:


> In the last few years have helped restore/maintain the following:
> DC3/C47, B25, Chipmunk, Lancaster, Stearman, Harvard, Tiger Moth, Cornell, Lysander, Tracker (S2F-2) restoring to airworthiness, CF-101B,and Beach 18.



Hello. Congratulations for the website postings and great experiences working on the restoration of those priceless aircrafts.
My first paratrooper jump was from a retrofitted C47 in 1986. I am building from a scratch a small 1/6 scale project that has a paratrooper figure at the door ready to jump. I am working on the scale door frame and I have been for long time time trying to find the door frame dimensions to build my model but I cannot find them. Can you help me with the height and width of it? Not the whole cargo door, just the trooper jump door. Thank you. (it is something like this, buy I am building it myself at a 1/6 scale).


----------



## GregP (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi Cappy,

Not sure since I never saw it before I started working on it. That was in 2006. My take-away is they restored it stock, but I suppose they may have added a fire panel after the incident. It wasn't all that major an event anyway, except for the craked cyminder base, but DID highlight out a weakness.


----------

